# Email address for FIRE



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

My Fire now has a serial number attached, but no email address. Do I have to derigister the Fire and then reregister it again in oder to add an email address, or is there another way. Thanks

Steve


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine doesn't have an email address either. I'll be curious to see if anyone else has one.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

No e-mail for me either.  The Kindle is already registered to your account; that's why there's a serial number.  My guess is the e-mail is still being worked out.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

But I should say that my Kindle Touch was shipped out earlier today and has a serial number and e-mail!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

With the advent of the personal document archive on Amazon, new devices no longer get their own email address.  Instead, you set it up for emails to go to the archive where you can designate which devices they are downloaded to.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Or at least that was the announcement at one time...on release day.  I was able to set up an email address for one Fire, but not the other.  Don't know if it's changed.

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> With the advent of the personal document archive on Amazon, new devices no longer get their own email address. Instead, you set it up for emails to go to the archive where you can designate which devices they are downloaded automatically to.
> 
> Betsy


Are you sure? 'Cause my Touch and regular Kindle have different e-mail addys that I didn't pick out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

No, I'm not sure.    It was in a lot of flux.  But something changed the day the Fires were announced, one of my Fires got an email address, which I changed, and the other didn't.  We had a long discussion back and forth about it that day, people who tried deregistering and reregistering their devices had to use a "common" email address.

The Help screens online indicate that you should be able to have a email address for every device, but there doesn't seem to be any way to set one up for devices that don't currently have one.

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> No, I'm not sure.  It was in a lot of flux. But something changed the day the Fires were announced, one of my Fires got an email address, which I changed, and the other didn't. We had a long discussion back and forth about it that day, people who tried deregistering and reregistering their devices had to use a "common" email address.
> 
> The Help screens online indicate that you should be able to have a email address for every device, but there doesn't seem to be any way to set one up for devices that don't currently have one.
> 
> Betsy


I'm confused!  But I have never sent anything to my Kindle by e-mail so it probably doesn't matter!


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

DYB said:


> I'm confused!  But I have never sent anything to my Kindle by e-mail so it probably doesn't matter!


Ditto....I was wondering about the email address since it asks for that or a phone # if you want to buy apps using your computer. Would like to pick up the free app for today so I have it, but don't know how to do it.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> Ditto....I was wondering about the email address since it asks for that or a phone # if you want to buy apps using your computer. Would like to pick up the free app for today so I have it, but don't know how to do it.


Oh yeah, I guess we'll need e-mails for Apps for Fire. But Fires don't have an e-mail addy. Hmm...


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't email the app to your device, you put your own email in, and then once you have the email from Amazon, it tells you what to do next.  I just read something about it...

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the page online that talks about adding apps to your Fire/Android device from the App Store instead of through the device.

Apparently, once you put your email in, there's a "notification" in the App Store that you'll see when you open the App Store on your device.

Betsy


----------



## Sherlock (Dec 17, 2008)

Thanks, Betsy!  I am an admitted Techno-Idiot so I appreciate the help.  I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bear in mind that I'm as clueless about the Fire as you are, just trying to figure things out until I have it in my hot, sweaty little hands.    So I may have it all wrong, LOL!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> With the advent of the personal document archive on Amazon, new devices no longer get their own email address. Instead, you set it up for emails to go to the archive where you can designate which devices they are downloaded to.
> 
> Betsy


I'm not sure the Fire will have its "own" email address. . . .but my Hedwig definitely got one when I bought it -- well after the kerfluffle.

I'm thinking, that the Amazon Appstore will be pre-installed. We'll have to enter our Amazon credentials and then can download any apps we've already purchased and/or purchase others. The Kindle reader function may work more like the android kindle app than the dedicated Kindle. On my Xoom, I have the Kindle App and I can use it to go to my archives, or buy books in the Kindle store, etc.

I'm not going to worry about it much because I'll know tomorrow -- but I think I'll go read the users' guide I d/l'd to my Xoom while I'm waiting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

So maybe it's just Fires that they've changed.  One of mine has an email address, one doesn't.  I have to figure out which one is which, so I can keep the one with the email address.    I'm reading the user's guide on my iPad.    It doesn't really say much about it.

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I'm reading the user's guide on my iPad.
> Betsy


Steve Jobs is spinning in his grave!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL!  I'm not considering it a replacement for my iPad, rather a supplement.    I don't use the iPad for media much, that's what I want the Fire for.

Betsy


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

I called Kindle support and he said that I needed to deregister the Fire, and then rereegister it to set an email address, BUT, I don't know that I believe him. He did not seem to think that not being assigned an address was possible, and after he looked me up I had to ask him if I needed to deregister and reregister, and he said "oh of course". So I'm not sue that he had any idea what was happenening.  Was the first time I felt Kindle support was "lacking".


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

stevene9 said:


> I called Kindle support and he said that I needed to deregister the Fire, and then rereegister it to set an email address, BUT, I don't know that I believe him. He did not seem to think that not being assigned an address was possible, and after he looked me up I had to ask him if I needed to deregister and reregister, and he said "oh of course". So I'm not sue that he had any idea what was happenening. Was the first time I felt Kindle support was "lacking".


Definitely doesn't sound encouraging with that particular rep. You should have told him some gibberish ("Should I discombabulate the parameters and reset the pram?") And if he said "Worth a try" you'd know he was making it up.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

According to this page:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200729530#pdocs

it looks like it should work much the way an eInk Kindle does. . .and we _should_ have/get a 'send to' email address. Maybe it will be assigned the first time we hook up to WiFi.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

The two Fires we ordered have serial # but no email addresses.  The Touch has both a serial # and an email address.


----------



## katy32 (Dec 20, 2010)

Still no fire email addy here.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

My Fire just popped up with an EMail address.  This was after I turned it on and played with it for half an hour or so.  Maybe that's the trigger?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's good to hear. . .and was what I was hoping. . . . I will test it out myself if my UPS guy ever shows up.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

He's hanging out with mine...

Betsy


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

JetJammer said:


> My Fire just popped up with an EMail address. This was after I turned it on and played with it for half an hour or so. Maybe that's the trigger?


Same address as your other Ks or a unique one?


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

krm0789 said:


> Same address as your other Ks or a unique one?


Unique address. Well, they just added a different number at the end, but that makes it unique  It's still @kindle.com.


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

My Fire shows me the email address when I select the Docs tab.  It shows centered on the top of the display under the tabs.


----------



## stevene9 (Nov 9, 2008)

Got my Fire; have it all set up; but no email address yet!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Check again. 

I could also change my address on MYK. . . .


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

My Fire got an address once I used it. My K3's email is *Firstname [email protected]* but my Fire's email is *Firstname Middlename [email protected]*. Huh. I'd look to see if we can change them, but I would like them to be different so I'm afraid to mess around


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

The EMail address can be changed for the Fire just like for the Kindles (from the Amazon manage your device page, personal documents settings).  As far as I can tell there are no restrictions on the name as long as it's @kindle.com and not already taken by someone else.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> The EMail address can be changed for the Fire just like for the Kindles (from the Amazon manage your device page, personal documents settings). As far as I can tell there are no restrictions on the name as long as it's @kindle.com and not already taken by someone else.


I agree. I tried to change mine to [email protected] . .but that was taken. Which didn't surprise me much.  So I used a combination of my name and Fawkes (it's the Fire's name) and it took. . . .next time I synced the address changed on the Fire. . .you can see what the address is if you go to "docs".


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

Yep, the email address was easy to change.  I just shortened mine for the heck of it.


----------



## Lisa M. (Jun 15, 2010)

I changed my email as well. My "regular" kindle's email is:

_[email protected]_

So I made my Fire's email:

_[email protected]_

I played with sending different types of documents. I found that I had to sync the fire under settings before it would show up in the Docs area. Still playing with this, want to see if it's worth it to use the fire email or not, I planned to just send everything to Evernote and pull it up from there.


----------

